# Interesting write-up... Natural hazard assessment of America



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

"Death map" shows heat a big hazard to Americans - Yahoo! News

I would have guessed the hurricanes, fires and tornados would have ranked higher. I know earthquakes were pretty low, just because of their scarcity. I guess heat takes it all.


----------



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting that. I'd seen it while at work and couldn't find it once home to look more thoroughly. [http://www.ij-healthgeographics.com/imedia/2127536345218207_article.pdf?random=718951]This link[/url] has some additional maps.

I guess I've never worried so much about heat because I live in a fairly moderate climate with the mountains close by to escape the worst of it during the summers, but it makes sense. Think of the consequences of a massive grid problem in the south coupled with a huge heatwave and the deathtoll could rise into the thousands in a single event, particularly for the elderly.

The added maps that I tracked down really seem to focus a great deal of hazard in western Colorado, southeastern Utah, and northern Arizona. Seems like it begs for more explanation, but I'd guess the combined factor of sparse local services (i.e. hospitals, hotels, shelters) combined with both extreme heat, twisty roads and winter driving conditions. It would be pretty easy to get caught out while traveling in those open expanses in some pretty inhospitable country.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

When we have 100+ Summer days here in Texas there seems to be story after story on the local news about the people who died that day from heat. It's December and today it's supposed to be 80 degrees still. Pretty crazy weather.


----------



## AgentFlounder (Dec 12, 2008)

I think you're right about CO and nearby areas.

I'm surprised by AZ not falling into the heat category but maybe it is because there is no such thing as a heat wave -- every summer is friggin hot  -- so the grid can handle the electricity demand.

This is great info, just what I was looking for to help analyze risks and prepare accordingly.


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to agree. I've lived here all my life and the heat is much more an issue then in years past. Along with the heat which is becoming downright unbearable the humidity is getting worse than it ever has been. This past summer we started doing most of our garden work earlier in the morning than we used to before. We actually had days where the temp was upwards of 80 to 85 even before sun rise.

Gotta admit......I HATE the heat. I can endure it but give me a nice 50 degree day in the fall or a few inches of snow on the ground in Janurary anytime.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm willing to bet more Canadians die from heat than from cold. In the winter we use a lot of methods oil, natural gas, propane, coal, and wood to heat our homes and buildings. 

In the summer there's only air conditioning and it all runs on electricity. When the grid fails the hospitals and nursing homes overheat and people die.


----------



## palooka slim (Mar 9, 2009)

Anybody a fan of the ufc? one of my favorite fighters Evan Tanner died from the heat when he got lost in New Mexico without water.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

My husband loves the heat, I can't tolerate it at all. I get heat sickness easily and burn to a crisp without a ton of sun screen. Since he can tolerate the cold, we opted for a cooler location. Looks like we picked it right!
I'm surprised at how much the cold weather affects people. I'm wondering if the totals are including things like car accidents due to snow and ice?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Herbalpagan said:


> I'm surprised at how much the cold weather affects people. I'm wondering if the totals are including things like car accidents due to snow and ice?


it wouldn't surprise me if alcohol didn't play a part in it as well, amazing to see how many people still believe that a couple of drinks actually WARMS them up...  idiots


----------



## benJAMMIN (Oct 23, 2008)

Alcohol and heat do not mix!!

I live in Texas so this is good information for me to have when planning and preparing. We don't get many hurricanes or tornadoes in my area and of TX and definitely not any snow so heat is my focusing factor right now.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't know where these people got thier information. 
As for disasters, house fires are the number one killer. After that, it is floods.


----------



## Hydrolyze (Oct 15, 2009)

*First post here*

Just wanted to say hello all. This is my first post.

I hope to learn a lot here.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello. Please feel free to post a hello in the introductions thread. 

Thanks!


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

I live in the high desert of western Colorado, and I can agree that the heat here will kill you if you are not prepared. Our valley was #7 of top 10 sunniest places in US, and with our high altitude and very low humidity, it is extemely easy to become dehydrated and sunburned. Very very dry. My wife and I rarely go anywhere without our camelbacks.


----------



## LVmutineer (Nov 29, 2009)

well, on one hand, I've neverhad to shovel heat, or scrape it off my windshield in the morning.  But seroiusly, our AC went out here in vegas this August took the ins. co. a week to get it right. We had a backup wall unit, slept together in the living room. If we lost power for good it'd be a summer of camping in the mountains I bet. I always have a full 4 gal water tank in the Jeep, keep the old noodle covered, and do most errands at dusk. pity for the old folks though.


----------

